# Short Tailed Opossums



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Iv been having a long think about something exotic for quite a while, iv toyed with the idea of quite a few but having remembered how much I loved the opossum we had at college I started to do some research. It will probably wait until we have moved in the next few months, so that gives me quite a lot more time to research, find a breeder and get everything ready to go but id love if people who keep them could share their experience of them, what they house them in etc. 

Housing is my main concern, iv decided on buying a large viv for it however I was wondering (seeing as I have one lying around) whether this would be suitable? Chinchilla and Degu Cage by Thickets House | Pets at Home or are the bar spaces too large/cage too small? I know they're great escape artists, so I thought I would make 100% sure seeing as we have a cat! 

Pictures of set ups, STO's welcome :2thumb:


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Anyone? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I used to keep my STOs in tanks and cages with small bar spacing (if it was safe for mice, it was okay *lol*)... Don't know if I've got any pictures lying around anymore... I shall have a looksee. But they are such great little critters!! So underrated. BIG personalities 

I used this cage for a while, but this is when it was set up for a couple groups of mice. I had two girls in it (it's separated into two)...










Here's a tank...


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow that cage is impressive, pretty sure I could get hold of one like that if the chinchilla cage turns out to not be suitable.

The more I read about them the more excited I get about it, they sound so interesting to keep!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

It is called a "double chinchilla", but I wouldn't keep chillas in it. A normal chilla cage would be escapeable to an STO.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Got some thinking to do then I think, I like the glass tank idea, but not sure I trust myself to make an escape proof lid for it, toss up between a vivarium and the type of bar cage you put up then. To be honest, i'll have to wait to see what house we move to to see what space I have available, but i'd love to create a massive home for one.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I found that mine preferred height over width, as well. The tank wasn't used for long as it was. I added a cage topper to it and it was better.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

I've had a look round places and found this Liberta Rodent Happy House – Next Day Delivery Liberta Rodent Happy House Of course Mum being Mum saw it and said we could put sugar gliders in there :bash::bash: looks like we still have some deciding to do on what species we're definitely looking to get :lol2: 

Also like the look of these, but not sure that they come in a decent enough high for STOs Montana Vivario Pet Cage – Next Day Delivery Montana Vivario Pet Cage


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

The liberta is a BRILLIANT glider cage 

That second one would piss you off with an STO in it. They poo a LOT and it's smelly and sticky. 

The worst thing about STOs is their short lifespan... You only get a couple years out of them (whereas you can get 15+ out of sugar gliders *wink*) *lol*


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Amalthea said:


> The liberta is a BRILLIANT glider cage
> 
> That second one would piss you off with an STO in it. They poo a LOT and it's smelly and sticky.
> 
> The worst thing about STOs is their short lifespan... You only get a couple years out of them (whereas you can get 15+ out of sugar gliders *wink*) *lol*


Haha iv been showing Mum Glider noises on youtube and thinking that might be the way to go now. Think she would feel more comfortable with some of those than a STO as she seems to like them better as they're a bit bigger. I've always liked Gliders but I was put off by the ones at college as they were very flighty and scared of people, whereas the STO came up to be tong fed. But id assume if you spent time with Gliders one to one they would be calmer?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Gliders are a more difficult pet to keep and have a very in depth diet that needs to be stuck to. They aren't really much bigger than STOs, either. They can bond very closely with their people, though. If you and your Mom are interested in finding out if gliders are right for you, join the forum in my sig


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Amalthea said:


> Gliders are a more difficult pet to keep and have a very in depth diet that needs to be stuck to. They aren't really much bigger than STOs, either. They can bond very closely with their people, though. If you and your Mom are interested in finding out if gliders are right for you, join the forum in my sig


Yeh, we had a group of 6 at college that were in my section when I had to do my time on the animal unit and I used to enjoy preparing the diet for them and the Marmosets, although it was quite strict for what they could've actually had so I always wanted my own to be able to try out a proper diet for them, but never thought I would have the room, since then circumstances have changed quite alot! Will join the forum and have a good read to see if they would be suitable :2thumb:


----------

